# Do you have this problem?



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Took the Whiteberry out fer a burp and a fluff and picked up the main cola. The problem was some of the other branches stuck to it!:holysheep:  Man what a problem to have!  Anyone else have this prob?


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 28, 2010)

poor man his weed is too sticky...


----------



## v35b (Feb 28, 2010)

I wish!


----------



## flaboy88 (Feb 28, 2010)

hey chef.. i no ur pretty big into cfl's am i correct? is this some of your hard work under cfl's? jus curious.. sexy buds sir.


----------



## umbra (Feb 28, 2010)

too many sticks


----------



## Dahova (Feb 28, 2010)

chef as if we only had this problem all the  time. but it does hapen alot when the buds are put in jars and sweat alot


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks Dehova but it's not the wet its the sticky, stinky buds! Umbra...i'm gonna build a mini log cabin with the best pieces. Flayboy88, Yup this is a product of the cfl's! Dense, crystal ridden, flavor packed bud! Yo v you'll be there one day! You should have seen my envy when i first started. 2dog, later i'm gonna see if it sticks to my forehead!


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Something else i noticed was that these buds are drying to almost a golden color! Got a few closer shots so you can see a little on why they stuck. Maybe its the cfl's but my buds are hairy sukers!


----------



## smoove (Mar 1, 2010)

totes magotes.      ...lol


----------



## the chef (Mar 1, 2010)

Noice Buds!


----------



## 2Dog (Mar 1, 2010)

I cannot wait to see my whiteberry..I am going to clone the shizer out of her...


----------



## 4EVR420 (Mar 1, 2010)

Chef , thats absolutely incredible for cfls, you bring hope to all cfl growers out there... and dude.. seriously, KEEP DOING WHAT YOU'RE DOING!!! I have never seen results like that with cfls!!


----------



## umbra (Mar 1, 2010)

Maybe its the cfl's but my buds are hairy sukers!

No way that cfl's will make them hairy or not, that is all genetics.


----------



## High_Flyer (Mar 1, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH Pure Jealousy


----------



## the chef (Mar 1, 2010)

*2dog* i got 6 clones from 1 whiteberry and still had this harvest! *420*, ty fer the words! I started growing this way and i finish this way! *umbra* dunno only had two plants that werent hairy little suckers! I know your right but still.....*High flyer* thanks bud but Umbra has nothing to be jealous of! This guy is one of the top growers in my book!.......and no he can't get hairy like me:giggle:


----------



## kal el (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like a problem I have too, except I see if the buds stick to the wall, then ya know it's sticky icky for sure!


----------



## the chef (Mar 1, 2010)

No kal i stick a piece to the side of my bong fer refills!


----------



## kal el (Mar 1, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> No kal i stick a piece to the side of my bong fer refills!


 
LOL, now there ya go!
Never thought of that b4.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 2, 2010)

Love the schtickey.  That's beautiful. Chef, I don't care what air-pot union says.  JK, Umbra.

How long did you let them go?  What did the trichs look like?  

I'm looking at a new harvest window, a little earlier than I did initially, and I'm getting way more stickey with it.  Or am I flattering myself and it's all genetics?


----------



## the chef (Mar 2, 2010)

This one went 51 days. Trichs were about 20 percent blood red and about 80 cloudy. Don't second guess yourself, you know when she's ready!


----------

